# Momo and Yuki's picture thread! (ongoing)



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Hello everyone! If you have seen my posts before, you will know I have recently introduced my new, 2nd budgie, Yuki, to his new forever-partner, Momo, who I have had for about 7 months now. The introduction went smoothly!! Besides some general pecking-order stuff in the first few days that was solved with putting multiple food dishes in the cage, they have had no problems at all and have completely fallen in love with each other!

There has been sooooo much preening, cuddling, chatting, dancing... and now even regurgitating! All I can think is WOW, they really connected. It's absolutely adorable and I can almost never resist pulling my camera out to snap pictures and videos of them. I'll figure out how to add videos later (I see the pinned post about it!) but for now I'll just share some of my favorite photos.

At first Yuki was shy and reserved as he tried to follow Momo everywhere and do everything he does. Though they still imitate each other, Yuki came out of his shell and is much more active, chatty, and confident than he was at first. I'm so happy to see them get to know each other! They spend most of their days playing with toys together, flying around my room at the same time, and dancing for each other! Oh, and did I mention LOTS OF PREENING? Seriously, almost every time I look at them if they're quiet for too long, someone is preening his partner. Sooooo cute. This is a treat since I never had budgies together as a pair, only once 10 years ago near the end of the older budgie's life. So this is just delightful for me and the birds, too!

Enjoy!

Pics from their first meeting through the cage bars:


















First day and morning together!


















We do everything at the same time:


















Always leaning in close, hoping for a kiss 💕

























I have more to share, will continue in the reply since I hit attachment limit!!


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Silly moments:


































Pretty moments:


















And above all, PREENING!


































I will be back to share more next time!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The pictures are great, I really love the one where they are both yawning together. 🥰 So glad that it has worked out that they are such good buddies.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are literally precious I'm so glad they clicked so well. It's like they were meant to be!  I hope to stay updated on them in the future. Lots of pics please


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I LOVE the pictures! You managed to get some super great shots of Momo and Yuki.
The one with both yawning is priceless as is the one where they are together in the wicker wreath swing.
I'm so looking forward to seeing lots more of these little cuties in the days to come.*


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

It's time for more pictures. I have taken a LOT!!!! 

Let me preface with full disclosure that Momo is obsessed with the camera. He looooooves getting right in front of my phone, so many times, I fail to capture a cute moment because SOMEONE decides to do this: 


























So please be grateful for what I can photograph, since Momo loves being the center of attention 😂😂

These two are so in budgie-love with each other that I can't believe it sometimes. It's a match made in heaven. I have countless pictures of them kissing, talking and playing together, so a few of my latest since the last post are below!









His crazy pupils... lol he's always pinning around Yuki!!!


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

It wouldn't be Momo and Yuki without some preening:


















Momo preens Yuki, too, but I tend to take videos instead of pictures; I'll have to share videos here sometime!

They also enjoy posing together, being beautiful:


























They always get a little cozy and sleepy in the late-morning hours, right before coming out to play:









And together they stretch! A Japanese budgie friend told me that the specific word for a budgie's stretch in Japanese is called "susa." So cute! Now I always say "biiiiig susa" when they stretch for me!










Yuki's wings have fully grown back as well, so he has been enjoying flying for the first time in his life. He's becoming a pro at landing now and loves doing laps with Momo in my room. I'm so happy to see him thrive!

His personality is starting to show, too. For example when Momo wouldn't move out of the way fast enough... 😂









And though he still is shy, he is coming out and near me more than ever. In fact, I don't have a photo, but today he landed on me for the first time (also first time on me outside of the cage) and played with my phone alongside Momo! I was so happy, this was a big step for him, and showing that he trusts me more than before.










(Momo is thinking "bring the phone back over here!!!") 

I hope you enjoyed this round of photos, I'll be back to share more next time!


----------



## Aozane (Sep 23, 2021)

Dat synchronized wing stretch tho'


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable and clearly adore each other, as well. I'm loving the photos, keep them coming


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

Aozane said:


> Dat synchronized wing stretch tho'


Every morning they greet me this way! It's soooo cute



StarlingWings said:


> They are absolutely adorable and clearly adore each other, as well. I'm loving the photos, keep them coming


I'll have no problem doing that, I take SOOOO Many photos of them 😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I absolutely LOVE seeing your pictures of Momo and Yuki! *


----------



## Vixenfur (Nov 28, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I absolutely LOVE seeing your pictures of Momo and Yuki! *


I'm happy! I will keep sharing since they are just so cute 🥰


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Love all the pictures, I really like the wing stretch one and the tail grab.


----------

